# Think You Have A Shedding problem...



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You ain't seen nothing yet!!!!

Gave Artica a bath Sunday as she is starting to blow her coat....and I do mean BLOW her coat!!!

The photos you are about to view may be graphic. No animals were harmed.

This is the fourth day of a 10 minute brushing on Artica:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Ha ha! You could make another golden out of that!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahhhhhh!!! Is that some kind of monster in your kitchen?????  

Holy crap...I will never complain about hair again. Wait, until the next time I vaccuum, but I won't complain as much. Does Artica have ANY fur left?


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

There are people who will spin the fluff into yarn for a sweater! I think you have at least a scarf's worth right there! 

Bailey wants to eat the fluff... I can't get a photo of it, I'm too busy tucking it out of her sight. Arg!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh no, :no: Is this what lies ahead? My pup still has her baby fur.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG.....Im so glad mine are Field lines................


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

So Martha....did you stuff a mattress with day 1, 2, & 3's fur? :lol:

Artica must feel SO much better but are your drains plugged? WOW!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing...some new throw pillows, maybe a comforter? Wow, that is a lot of fur!!!! Bet Artica looks a lot slimmer now!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> Oh no, :no: Is this what lies ahead? My pup still has her baby fur.


Oh my god - I so hear ya - Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sorta confused as to why the hair is white.........((scratches head))


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It really is amazing-field lines do not have the fur that "show" lines have. My Oakley needs to be groomed every 4 or 5 weeks and our first Golden, Boomer, who lived to be 12-NEVER was groomed and his feet were always neat!!!!!!!!!!!! We had a thread recently where I stated that Oakley has feather dusters for feet after a few weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll be going through the same thing shortly with Abby. I can tell she's already looking shaggy like she's getting ready to lose everything. Thank God for those special combs (can't even think of the name now - DUH). Buffy, who's evidently more field line - she's dark red, doesn't shed near as much as Abby, who is lighter with baby fine hair.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Oh my god - I so hear ya - Ahhhhhhh



EEEEK! Me too... hahahaha! :curtain:


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess this thread is as good a place as any to ask at what age does the adult coat start growing in? I'm starting to see a change in Molly's fur on her upper back. It's not light and fluffy anymore.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel your pain....Although Charlie still has his baby coat, I have 2 persians. I spend most of my day vaccuuming. And as soon as I get done with a room, there's clumps of kitty hair within minutes....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I had Bailey groomed for the first time last week. When I picked him up, the groomer was covered in hair -- She said, "Bailey is blowing his coat!" I am so glad that she got it all over her (instead of me), it was well worth the money! She trimmed his feet and they now look like lion paws! She was right, I am brushing hands full of hair out of him every day. He turned 9 months old yesterday.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I guess this thread is as good a place as any to ask at what age does the adult coat start growing in? I'm starting to see a change in Molly's fur on her upper back. It's not light and fluffy anymore.


Starts around 6 months and can go up to 2 yrs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm sorta confused as to why the hair is white.........((scratches head))


LOL, guess I should have explained, Artica is my 10 year old wolf hybrid:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ahhh....that makes more sense.... 

BTW....Artica is very pretty....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> BTW....Artica is very pretty....


MANY THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Rocky's fur just started changing and is not starting to shed
I can't pet him without getting a bunch of hair in my hands--ugh.
And of course, I can't find our dog brush. I bet one of the kids threw it away-ugh. I am gonna have to go buy another one tomorrow.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel your pain!! Kirby is still blowing his coat!! Ugh!! He's going to be naked at this rate!! He just turned a year old, so don't know if it's puppy hair or "It'salmost spring" hair! :bowl: 
By the way, artica is very pretty. My Malamute used to blow like that. My previous goldens never did. Guess they were field goldens. I didn't know the difference until joining CG. I just thought it was color. :no:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! Now that is a golden blown coat! Nugget is more of a shredder then a shedder at this point. She loves to attack paper items! But is getting better.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks like some eco-disaster!!! I'm down in San Francisco on business right now and there was n article about a woman who will make yard from your dog's hair and knit you stuff with it--8 oz of clean hair=1 beanie hat. Hell--you gotta enough for an overcoat!!!!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Ha ha! You could make another golden out of that!


You could make a mat / bed for a golden with that much dog hair!: :wavey:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, your picture remind me of those used in *FURminator*® commercials 
More here: FURminator
Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Molly's Mom said:


> I guess this thread is as good a place as any to ask at what age does the adult coat start growing in? I'm starting to see a change in Molly's fur on her upper back. It's not light and fluffy anymore.


That's where it starts. It can be a slow process depending upon time of year (and possibly genetics) but the adult coat will come in spotty-like, which can give your puppy a very strange appearance at times. More than likely the 'metamorphosis' will be completed by around a year of age.

On another note... my barber was telling me that hair makes an excellent fertilizer. He conducted an experiment 2 summers ago with tomato plants and assures me the results were nothing short of amazing. So, it seems we may have another use for that discarded coat...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> LOL, guess I should have explained, Artica is my 10 year old wolf hybrid:


THERE'S MY GIRL!!!! I just LOVE both your dogs Martha!!! Brings a smile to my face each and every time I see them. Can't WAIT for the new little munchkin to show up.  

Hugs, ears and belly rubs from me to them please.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is a LOT of hair there......Greta and Buddy are still blowing their coat and have been for months now it seems.....they should be bald by now.....amazing how much hair they have huh? Oh and Artica's hair looks so nice and silky there in that pile too.....it would make nice linings for some birds nest


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy hairballs! Wowza! I don't think my golden has that much fur on his whole body yet. LOL, that looks like it was an all-day job. The end result of all that grooming looks awesome too.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Give the birds a treat of white fur for their nests...or the composte pile! Both great uses for da hair...a sweater would be nice too!! Now that you have 3 pups...maybe a 3 shades sweater...in a few years!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That GSD/Northern breed type of coat... lol...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

One of our volunteers leaves the hair outside for the birds - they use it to line their nests. I think you could keep several eggs warm and toasty with all that beautiful white hair!!!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

You can use the discarded hair to deter critters from eating your garden plants as well if you sprinkle it around your plants.

Wiggles is blowing coat still and his butt feathers have been shedding too. Problem is that the feathers closer to the tail base are short and the bottom ones are long making it look like he has a mullet on his butt.


----------

